# Walthers Mainline DCC Sound Locomotive Issue



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought a GP-15 Walthers Mainline locomotive with DCC and sound. It has issues with stopping or pausing periodically on the track and at switch frogs (insulated). Even after I cleaned the track and made sure connections were good, it still acted the same way. It almost acts like at times it does not have 8 wheel pickup.

I have other non sound locomotives that run fine with no issues.

I did find a thread in a Google search that talked about possible pickup issues with these locomotives having to do with either the wipers being loose or gunked up with lube, or wires being loose.

Anyone else experience an issue with Walthers DCC diesel sound locomotives?


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

Which decoder is in your loco?


----------



## tgoulart (Dec 16, 2015)

tgoulart said:


> Which decoder is in your loco?


I will answer my own question. Looks like a SoundTraxx Tsunami decoder. The reason I ask is my GP7 with SoundTraxx Tsunami decoder is by far my worst (most sensitive) runner. It exhibits the exact same behavior as yours. I have 3 other locos to compare (different decoders), and they all run much better. I am in the process of tearing down the loco to see how I can improve the electrical pickup, as I believe that's the only action left to take.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Generally speaking a loco that pauses or
runs rough has electrical connection issues.
If you have clean track and other locos run
smoothly on it, there is a problem in the
errant loco. Start by cleaning the wheels.
If that doesn't do it check for wipers and wires
from wipers to the decoder input.

As others have experienced, even brand new out
of the box locos can have dirty wheels.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Start with Don's ideas. In my experience, new equipment, even in a factory-sealed box, is often really cruddy and needs a good cleaning before it will work well. The manufacturing process often leaves oils behind that collect gunk. If it's been sitting on someone's shelf for a while, it's even more likely to be super cruddy.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Took it back. I'm not going to mess around with a newly purchased locomotive. On their test track it seemed to have issues as well. Replaced it with a Bachmann DCC with sound. No issues. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

DavefromMD said:


> Took it back. I'm not going to mess around with a newly purchased locomotive. On their test track it seemed to have issues as well. Replaced it with a Bachmann DCC with sound. No issues. I am very pleased with it.


Good. You should have went and thrown it thru Walthers window..... I'm only partially joking... kind of.

For the money they ask and seemingly get for locomotives nowadays with them all nearly pushing or over the $200 mark w/sound no one should tolerate crap period.

I see a lot of blame on "it's the hobbyist who demands it" and on and on, but at the end of the day, a 50$ locomotive should run flawlessly and a $200 one should as well. No ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## trenes115 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Walthers Mainline Dash8-40BW which had similar problem, one truck had poor power pickup. After cleaning off excess lubricant in the trucks and getting the power pickups and wiring to make good connections the locomotive ran much better. It is too bad to have to mess with this stuff straight out of the box.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Poor quality control in their China factory?


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Probably is poor quality control. You cannot just blame the factory, I doubt if anyone at Walthers does any QA before they ship the products. I know of only one hobby shop that actually checks the locomotives to see if they run correctly before they ship. Everything seems to be ship it out and clear the inventory. I have seen a drop in quality over the last five years of the items I purchase regardless of brand.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

From what I've heard, Walthers engines are notorious for having finicky electrical pickup.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

fs2k4pilot said:


> From what I've heard, Walthers engines are notorious for having finicky electrical pickup.


I can't second that. All 3 of mine have run flawlessly from day one. I had an old (Lifelike) Proto2K that had trouble, but that was cracked gears, not power pickup.


----------



## evolocomotive (May 23, 2016)

fs2k4pilot said:


> From what I've heard, Walthers engines are notorious for having finicky electrical pickup.


x2 have heard and seen the exact same thing


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

evolocomotive said:


> x2 have heard and seen the exact same thing


Flip it over and take a look, if its anything like new engines once Walthers bought LL trains, it will be easy to spot.

Seen better, seen worse, it's not an improvement that's for sure.


----------

